# 600 ex-rt into fresh water river



## bornshooter (Apr 11, 2013)

Well at the weekend i dropped my 600 ex-rt into a river  i tried to use it straight after stupid i know but gave it a couple of days it was working but was taking ages to go off after turned off and a couple of other niggling things so i sent it to fixation in the uk who said it was corroding and was not worth fixing as they would have to basically replace everything inside the flash and the corrosion would spread,so they are sending it back along with a new unit £80 cashback in the uk which is a bonus.But my question is does fresh water cause corrosion that quickly it was under water for at least 10 seconds,and the 600ex-rt has weather sealing that equals the 1dx now this leaves me worried about my 1dx and rain how much can they take?i know it cant take 10 seconds in a river thats for sure.
so i will use the unit maybe as a third light if it works and when it breaks i will see if it blends lol.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2013)

bornshooter said:


> But my question is does fresh water cause corrosion that quickly it was under water for at least 10 seconds



'Fresh' water isn't. There are all sorts of minerals, fine particulates and chemicals in 'fresh' water. Yes, it will cause corrosion. Plus, the water that got inside didn't disappear when you pulled it out of the river - it stayed in there until it evaporated.

FWIW, there's a subatantial difference between being splashed (or rained on) and being submerged, as far as water resistance goes.


----------



## bornshooter (Apr 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > But my question is does fresh water cause corrosion that quickly it was under water for at least 10 seconds
> ...


yeah you could see the water in the lcd though all that worked a couple of days after,so how long would you shoot in the rain with your 1dx neuro lets say heavy rain i have used my 1dx in heavy rain with no problems yet though but only for say 10-15 minutes.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 11, 2013)

Pretty much your only hope would have been to open it up and re-submerge into an alcohole bath or distilled water (less harsh) right away...and that assuming you pulled the batteries right away and did not turn it on. Lenses can take being submerged a lot better than cameras or flashes.

You need to be more careful with your equipment!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2013)

bornshooter said:


> so how long would you shoot in the rain with your 1dx neuro lets say heavy rain i have used my 1dx in heavy rain with no problems yet though but only for say 10-15 minutes.



I've been out in wind-driven rain (and sand) for a few hours, shooting birds at the beach with the 1D X and 600 II as a hurricane was approaching.


----------



## bornshooter (Apr 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > so how long would you shoot in the rain with your 1dx neuro lets say heavy rain i have used my 1dx in heavy rain with no problems yet though but only for say 10-15 minutes.
> ...


so pretty extreme neuro lol gives me some confidence back


----------



## bornshooter (Apr 11, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> Pretty much your only hope would have been to open it up and re-submerge into an alcohole bath or distilled water (less harsh) right away...and that assuming you pulled the batteries right away and did not turn it on. Lenses can take being submerged a lot better than cameras or flashes.
> 
> You need to be more careful with your equipment!


i do need to be more careful i have lost a 5dmk3 and 24-70 L off a bridge last year i was gutted luckily insurance covered my stupidity,i didn't claim this time as the excess is £200 and would bump up my premiums.


----------



## RGF (Apr 11, 2013)

Have you contacted canon services and got their recommendation (besides either sending it back to them or trashing it).

You could try the old wive's tail and place the flash in a bag of rice. The rice acts like a dissectant (spelling?) and absorps the water.

It will take a while for the water to evaporate from the insides. DId you remove the batteries and leave the battery cover open?


----------



## bornshooter (Apr 11, 2013)

RGF said:


> Have you contacted canon services and got their recommendation (besides either sending it back to them or trashing it).
> 
> You could try the old wive's tail and place the flash in a bag of rice. The rice acts like a dissectant (spelling?) and absorps the water.
> 
> It will take a while for the water to evaporate from the insides. DId you remove the batteries and leave the battery cover open?


unfortunately i did something stupid and tried to operate it straight after...but after a couple of days of being in a warm room it got radio functionality back and also was flashing but would not turn off right away when turned off and did not feel as powerful as my other when test firing both at the same settings.canon charge £60 in the uk just to look at items that have water damage so i sent to fixation whom get fantastic reviews and also do free estimates so they were going to post it back to me and i just ordered another when on the phone to them.So i am hoping they may have dried it out when they were inside it so maybe it will work i will come back tomorrow and let you all know


----------

